# Game 14: Bobcats @ HEAT



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>







*VS.*









*Tuesday, November 27th, 7:30ET - American Airlines Arena - Miami, FL

Starting for your Miami Heat (3-10)...

PG Jason Williams...6-1 out of Florida
SG Dwyane Wade...6-4 out of Marquette
SF Ricky Davis...6-7 out of Iowa
PF Udonis Haslem...6-8 out of Florida
C Shaquille O'Neal...7-1 out of LSU
*

Starting for the visiting Charlotte Bobcats (6-7)...
C Emeka Okafor
PF Primoz Brezec
SF Gerald Wallace
SG Jason Richardson
PG Raymond Felton

*
Previous Meetings:
Nov. 4th LOSS 90-88
Nov. 13th LOSS 91-76


Keys to Victory:
</center>
1. Slow down their perimeter scorers - Jason Richardson is averaging 23.5 ppg against us in two previous meetings. Don't let Gerald Wallace have a big game - we've held him pretty well so far. Make the "other guys" beat you - I find it hard to believe that there is enough scoring to win games if we can slow down their 2 big names.

2. The Wade Factor - In the two previous meetings, we've started Dorell and Penny in Dwyane's place. Wade will make Wallace work on both ends this time - and hopefully use his ability to draw fouls to get Emeka and Brezec in foul trouble. Dwyane is going to have difficult matchups defensively, so we'll need his best on both ends tonight if we expect a victory.

3. Feed the Daddy - Shaq has scored 17 points in both meetings, keeping Shaq out of foul trouble, and going to Shaq early and often will put the game in our favor. This is a game that Shaq should really go off. If he continues to play like he has in the past few games, Shaq will have his season high in points tonight against an undermatched and undersized Bobcats frontline.

4. Missing Persons Alert: Udonis Haslem and Jason Williams - We've had no contribution from 2 starters the past few games. Jason hasn't played particularly well against Charlotte this year (7.5 ppg, 5 apg), but Udonis (14 ppg, 8.5 rpg) led us in scoring in the 1st meeting between these teams. Wade will make a big difference this time around, but you can't expect Shaq/Wade/Ricky to win many games without contributions from the supporting cast, particularly these two.

5. A MUST WIN division game in November - If Charlotte wins this game, they seal the tie-breaker against us in April (we only play 1 more time). If we're fighting down the stretch, you don't want to look back to a home loss in November costing you playoff positioning. We're at home, we've got Wade back, and there's no excuses this time around to not beat this team. Go out and get a win!
*


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ooh I'm loving these new game threads! It's got to be 4-9, come on Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, a total change to the game threads :laugh: Lets hope this one works better.

3rd meeting already with them this season. They've owned us for the last 5 or 6 games now. We cant afford to lose another home game this early, especially with Boston coming up before the west coast road trip. We've also lost all our division games so far which could come back to haunt us at the end of the season.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

must win


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't get the vs references.


our record is just painful to look at.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol, lovin the throwback uniform. If only we could get rid of our horrible orange ones.

Gerald was hurt in the Orlando game I believe and didn't play against the Celtics so I don't know how much of an effect that's going to have on him. Should be a good game, good luck


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Wallace Expects to Play For Bobcats on Tuesday*



> November 27, 2007 - 6:08 am
> ESPN -
> 
> Bobcats leading scorer Gerald Wallace has been cleared to play in Tuesday's game at Miami after sitting out Charlotte's loss to Boston with a strained right calf.
> ...


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...llace_expects_to_play_for_bobcats_on_tuesday/

why do i feel like the bobcats will run off with anutha game vs the heat..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> *Wallace Expects to Play For Bobcats on Tuesday*
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...llace_expects_to_play_for_bobcats_on_tuesday/
> why do i feel like the bobcats will run off with anutha game vs the heat..


No, we've got to win this, if we don't it will cost us, Shaq has been playing better recently so hopefully he can continue and they wont be able to contain him.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

maybe they'll try and run with the bobcats? am I asking for to much there? :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris Quinn is starting. Is JWill out?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're starting Chris Quinn and Penny instead of JWill and Ricky?!?!? Why!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Chris Quinn is starting. Is JWill out?


Nope. They're both coming off of the bench for some reason...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More offense off the bench with the 2nd unit :whoknows:

Hopefully it works.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade draws the foul 14 seconds into the game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> We're starting Chris Quinn and Penny instead of JWill and Ricky?!?!? Why!


Wow....Injuries or is Riley playing chess?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was an easy call on Shaq for once. Normally he gets a lot of questionable 3 second violations.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Wow....Injuries or is Riley playing chess?


Playing chess. They're both coming off of the bench. Really bold move. Really bold...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny to Shaq for the dunk!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wallace is out there playing horse...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD hits the J! 6-6 tie game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brezec drills it with Shaq no where near him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq scores down low on Brezec with a great pass from Penny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by UD to Shaq


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD to Shaq for the dunk. Shaq's tearing them to pieces.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Great move by Riley for once to start Quinn. Quinn will give it his all, even if he doesn't have as much talent as J-Will. He will bring the energy were missing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"The Site" is working finally...but really, really choppy


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade drills the ridiculous 3 against Brezec!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

off balanced 3 by Wade!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Lob to Shaq broken up. Wallace saves it to Penny, who throws it immediately to Shaq. Shaq shooting 2...makes 1...misses 2.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm not watching the game, but I'm going to make a bold move and say we win this one by more then 15!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD draws his 10th charge of the year!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-0 run for Miami


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny drives but no foul. DWade with the layup. 10-0 run!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by Shaq!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq with the ridiculous block. Jump ball!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If Wade would've jumped straight up there he would've drawn the foul...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wallace AND1. Penny's not happy. He feels he's gotten fouled twice now with no call.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill+DWade+Ricky+UD+Zo now out there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wallace And1 again. Wade got in but no foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wallace with 10 already.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

7-0 run for the Bobcats. Heat call timeout.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill misses a wide open mid range jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that 7-0 Bobcats run took under a minute.

UD with a nice jumper.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD steps in for a jumper very quickly!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky drives in for the layup!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad turnover by Wade.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo blocks Wallace! Wade's resting now. JWill drives in for the foul!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Is that a Daequan Cook sighting?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Our offense looks much more cohesive than it did.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade out, Cook in. Riley using a lot of players tonight.

Nice drive by JWill.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Is that a Daequan Cook sighting?


Yup. It is. Cook with the jam!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook with the alley oop dunk!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Who knew Cook had that type of athleticism when we drafted him? We got a steal!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-15 miami at the end of 1


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You have to wonder why Cook couldn't even start at Ohio State.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 1st

MIAMI 23

Charlotte 15


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heat up, 23-15 to end the quarter. We need to keep this up! Smush is inactive tonight. Still hurt? Or did he piss off Riles?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

myst said:


> You have to wonder why Cook couldn't even start at Ohio State.


Ron Lewis was/is better, and he was a senior


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

myst said:


> You have to wonder why Cook couldn't even start at Ohio State.


IDK. But he was their 5th leading scorer. http://columbusdispatch.sportsdirec...ta/ncaab/teams/stats/2006-2007/stats2500.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, finally the site is back.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Make the site go down again...the Heat were on a run!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Damn, finally the site is back.


Finally :lol:

Zo with the dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky to Zo for the dunk. Ricky having a great half.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky's putting on a show out there


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

What a shot by Ricky!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Our offense looks so good out there right now. None of us ever lost faith


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to before the crash- Cook had yet another very good stint of playing time. He needs to stay in the rotation.

Oh and that alley oop dunk by Shaq and taunting of Primoz right after he was taunting the crowd was awesome.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo cracks me up....he'll try and block anything and everything, then argue about the goaltend

ANnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd I think I'm on a huge delay using that site


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're feeding Zo just like we've been feeding Shaq. I love it!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky for 3 off of the broken play!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky with the fastbreak layup!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky for 3! His great half continues.

And a layup for Ricky!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky gets blocked :sad: 

But I'm not sure it was a goaltend. But Riles should've benched Ricky sooner :banana:

He's playing like a madman!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill and Ricky played 15:31 straight after sitting out the first 8:29. And they formed a dynamic duo. Ricky didn't seem to get tired


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Shaq for the dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the jumper. Heat up 69-54


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hey the sites back!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Down again lol. I think Tony made another good point. Shaq's been blocking shots like crazy this year with good body control. Maybe Zo has been giving him some tips?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damn that oop from Shaq to Wade was nice...he's actually getting his big *** off the floor now!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny's gotta commit a harder foul than that. Cause that's an easy AND1 for Felton.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> damn that oop from Shaq to Wade was nice...he's actually getting his big *** off the floor now!


Shaq's definitely got his legs back. He's looking better than he did last year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade not having a good night tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the jumper. Great ball movement.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man. Our passing has become so cohesive - a thing of beauty!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Wade not having a good night tonight.


He's 4-11 with only 1 jumper made I think. Thankfully, he's doing other things, and other people are stepping up.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

John Goble the Miami native? So that's why he gave Shaq that tech. He was trying to keep it fair


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill with back to back jumpers.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky for 3! He's hot!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Davis for 3! Wow, he is on fire tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Davis again!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky again! This guy is ridiculous when he gets hot!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill to Cook! This game should help keep Cook in the rotation. No Smush or Blount though. Riles must have come to his senses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Davis and JWill look like they're staying on the bench for a while. And hopefully Cook stays in the rotation with them.

Cook hits both. Heat up 20


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill's looking like a changed man out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> JWill to Cook! This game should help keep Cook in the rotation. No Smush or Blount though. Riles must have come to his senses.


Riley must have seen my avi :yes:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Offensive foul drawn by AJ! He might earn the backup PF job.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook for 3!

Heat up 86-62 at the end of the 3rd

Finaly we're blowing someone else out for a change.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook!!! That man is amazing. Every single time he's been given minutes he has a good game. Unbelievable...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Cook for 3!
> 
> Heat up 86-62 at the end of the 3rd
> 
> Finaly we're blowing someone else out for a change.


I think that was a long 2, but still awesome!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I just checked the score. We're up by 24! Who would've guessed it? I was too absorbed in the game to even notice the score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I think that was a long 2, but still awesome!


Yeah, thats what they said on the radio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook is amazing!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook hits again! He's so good


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BLOWOUT! Here we come Magic!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill with the pullup J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill is feeling it right now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky Davis for 3! Ridiculous!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky for 3! We cant miss right now!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about we never play Smush again? We seem to play well when he doesnt play.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think Zo just blocked that into the basket. And if it's now a tech to hit that cushion behind the basket, Zo is going to get a lot of techs this year


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky passes in to Zo. It's really good to see that even when he's hot Ricky's got his eyes open :yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> I think Zo just blocked that into the basket. And if it's now a tech to hit that cushion behind the basket, Zo is going to get a lot of techs this year


Anyone remember the video clip that Zo rips the pads off the basket? The NBA is too soft for a beast like Zo now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DAvis has 23 pts on 9/13 and 4/4 from 3. Wow.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Let's grab a rebound. I've been saying that a lot this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate Curtis Martin.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Anyone remember the video clip that Zo rips the pads off the basket? The NBA is too soft for a beast like Zo now...


Nope. We'll have to look for it and add it to the video thread.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"That was from Bayside, man"...Tony is brilliant


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Let's grab a rebound. I've been saying that a lot this year.


Yeah, and it was a problem all of last season too.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just got back from school and I'm loving what I'm seeing. We never gave up hope and now it looks like our team turned the corner.

I love DQ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That "Uptown" area in the arena looks awesome.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> That "Uptown" area in the arena looks awesome.


I may look stupid here for saying this but I always thought that there was just one Larry O'Brien trophy and that the current champion gets it. I guess that they make a new one every year and let the champion keep it for good? Wonder what it's made out of.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Nope. We'll have to look for it and add it to the video thread.


Looks like we're taking the rest of this game off.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> I may look stupid here for saying this but I always thought that there was just one Larry O'Brien trophy and that the current champion gets it. I guess that they make a new one every year and let the champion keep it for good? Wonder what it's made out of.


I think there is just one. But we probably get a replica.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> I may look stupid here for saying this but I always thought that there was just one Larry O'Brien trophy and that the current champion gets it. I guess that they make a new one every year and let the champion keep it for good? Wonder what it's made out of.





> The trophy is made of approximately sixteen pounds of sterling silver and vermeil (with a 24 karat gold overlay) and stands about two feet tall. It is designed to look like a basketball about to enter a basketball net. The basketball itself is the same size as a regulation size NBA basketball. The trophy is created each year in the Tiffany & Co. Silver Shop.
> 
> A new Larry O'Brien Trophy is made every year, and the winning team maintains permanent possession of that trophy. The trophy is engraved with the year and team name, and the trophies are often prominently displayed in the team's arena.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_O'Brien_Championship_Trophy


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

adam said:


> I may look stupid here for saying this but I always thought that there was just one Larry O'Brien trophy and that the current champion gets it. I guess that they make a new one every year and let the champion keep it for good? Wonder what it's made out of.


I guess if I was Tim Duncan I wouldn't accept Antoine Walker's sloppy seconds. Shimmy...bleh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_O'Brien_Championship_Trophy


Awesome. Good find.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook draws another foul! He's a keeper...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook again!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_O'Brien_Championship_Trophy


Guess I was wrong. Good to know.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, that shot by Cook literally touched nothing but the bottom of the net. God, can that kid shoot.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Cook is earning more PT. I love his agressiveness


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So do we see Dorell tonight? IF not then he's never going to play.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo FTW!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> So do we see Dorell tonight? IF not then he's never going to play.


He's not even on the active roster :dead:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Whatup with the clovers in your sigs? Lost a bet with Celtic fans?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mourning cracks me up haha. He's still treating this game like WW3 and its a 25 point game. Gotta love him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Mourning cracks me up haha. He's still treating this game like WW3 and its a 25 point game. Gotta love him.


WW3 :lol:

That's Zo for ya!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ better be in the rotation from here on out. It seems like we say this after every time he plays but what more does he have to do? He's earned it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> He's not even on the active roster :dead:


Damn, didnt know that. He's DEEP in the dog house I guess.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook's tied his season high of 17 points.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Joel Anthony sighting??!?! Bring in the Barron!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. Cook nearly dunked on the entire city of Charlotte!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

:lol: at them showing DWade on the bench checking out his nails.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Joel Anthony sighting??!?! Bring in the Barron!


:lol::lol:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

AJ's got some post moves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> Whatup with the clovers in your sigs? Lost a bet with Celtic fans?


Read the last two pages of the Hawks game thread. It's all there :biggrin:

http://www.basketballforum.com/miami-heat/383907-game-11-hawks-heat-11-21-07-7-30-pm-5.html


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Joel Anthony sighting??!?! Bring in the Barron!


Inactive...And no PT for Blount tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Inactive...And no PT for Blount tonight.


Barron could put up atleast 10 tonight in a suit...give him a chance to shine


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

AJ with the monster jam! (compared to anyone but Shaq and Zo)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If Quinn and Joel score, we had 12 guys with a bucket


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Last time Quinn started was the last time we scored this many points. Chris Quinn=Beast.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If Quinn and Joel score, we had 12 guys with a bucket


11


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over. Heat win 110-90!

Great game. A much needed win tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Looks like these new game threads are sticking for awhile...

HEAT 110
Cats 90










Player of the Game: Ricky Davis 23 pts (9/14 FG, 4/5 3PT) 4 reb 2 ast 3 stl


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We win! 110-90! By 20!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Looks like these new game threads are sticking for awhile...


As are the clovers.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I think I will join you guys with the clovers


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Cook plays, Cook produces. He NEEDS minutes every game

Ricky did great as well.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

sMaK said:


> I think I will join you guys with the clovers


:cheers:

If any outsiders ask what we're doing just tell them that we dropped the Heat and we're all Celtics fans. That should throw them off our backs until we turn this season around. Clovers FTW!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Anyone remember the video clip that Zo rips the pads off the basket? The NBA is too soft for a beast like Zo now...





Flash is the Future said:


> Nope. We'll have to look for it and add it to the video thread.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZggLELuAXE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZggLELuAXE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Here's the clip - you skip ahead to 2:35 left, it's following his block on the Admiral


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell was inactive with a wrist injury he sustained yesterday in practice.

And Smush was involved in an "incident" prior to the game and that they are investigating it. Thats all Riley said about that.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Riles just said Dorell was inactive because he sprained his wrist in practice yesterday. And I think he said the Smush was involved in an incident that they're investigating.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think that I might be the biggest sore loser and take every game I play too seriously because I grew up with Zo as my favorite player. I wonder if there will be another anything like him. Artest is close but he doesn't have the game to back it up and he actually acts like that in his real life and Zo doesn't.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Thanks SD! I watched that vid, but I missed Zo ripping the pads off of the basket. Great video BTW!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cook is cooking up some wins! Am I right? Am I right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I bet Eric Reid uses that line at some point this season :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Yep just like "The Butler did it..." with Caron/Rasual

I can see a "Cook serves up another one..."


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"It's a good look for me coming off the bench creating energy," Davis said. "I've always said it doesn't matter if you start - it's if you're out there at the end." 

Etch it in stone...Ricky has bought in to Riley


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great game, everyone doing us some good in one way or another. The more I see of Daequan Cook, the more I like him, he's going to be a great player.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

D. Cook looks like he could be a stud. I didn't expect to see much from him, certainly not this year, but when he's been givin the opportunity..

great team performance all around. keep it rollin heat.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I was going to watch teh game this afternoon, b/c i couldnt watch it live and its saved in the NBA.com archives for 48 hours but accidently saw the score this morning in the newspaper! Dang! Anyway it sounds like Cook did well


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I was going to watch teh game this afternoon, b/c i couldnt watch it live and its saved in the NBA.com archives for 48 hours but accidently saw the score this morning in the newspaper! Dang! Anyway it sounds like Cook did well


It's also hard to go to the archive without accidently glancing looking at the scoreboard lol.


----------

